# JB Williams Park --NELSAP Glastonbury, CT



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2009)

6" of snow was just enough to get the job done. We skied the tow line since the main slope is grown in.
Not very steep but fun anyway.
 http://www.nelsap.org/ct/jbwilliams.html


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

Boot deep! Love the convertible at the end. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks sick!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been there a bunch of times but never knew it was a lost ski area.  Used to play softball there.  That is awesome!  Get it where ever you can.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

Good job Pete!!


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 21, 2009)

Once again, nicely done!!


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 21, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Good job Pete!!


              once again I ask you to refrain from using real names on the internet


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Good job Pete!!



Thanks Steve!!


----------



## polski (Dec 21, 2009)

all right!


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2009)

that's great!


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 21, 2009)

Sweet!  I can't believe you found it!!!!!  I grew up in Glastonbury and I used to ski there when I was 3-4 years old.  My dad taught me everything I know at that little rise in elevation.  It cost $.10 a ride up the rope tow.  The tow was run by an old motorcycle.  Too bad they took it down.  Punk kids would go in at night and cut the tow and cause other messes.  Sad.  Wow, thanks for the run down memory lane!!


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 22, 2009)

It was easy to find and very easy to get to. Lots of fun!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome job! Love the e-brakes in the cabrio at the end.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 22, 2009)

Well done! Looks like a good time. Thanks for posting


----------

